# Gym near Al Ain Mall



## djkhan (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am new in Al Ain and I have found residence near Al Ain Mall. I am looking for a gym near Al Ain Mall. Can anybody guide me about the options ??

Regards
DJ


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

I went to Extreme Fitness which is in Al Jahilli, brilliant gym, large clean but is a bit pricey


----------



## nrlourenco (Jan 20, 2016)

Expat5928 said:


> I went to Extreme Fitness which is in Al Jahilli, brilliant gym, large clean but is a bit pricey


Hi Expat 5928!
Please define "pricey" 
I'll move soon and want to join a gym as well.
Tks!


----------



## Fayvir (Aug 21, 2015)

Do the gyms include squash courts?


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

400 DHS per month, they have a Facebook page too.


----------

